# Workers Comp Billing



## mcalonzo2000 (Dec 27, 2011)

What CPT code do you use for supplemental legal report of a primary treating physician and documentation of a nurse case manager visit?  Is it still ML106?


----------



## ajs (Dec 27, 2011)

mcalonzo2000 said:


> What CPT code do you use for supplemental legal report of a primary treating physician and documentation of a nurse case manager visit?  Is it still ML106?



Sounds like a code that is specific to a particular state Worker's Comp plan.  Need to check with the state payer.


----------

